# IT jobs in NYC



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

Hi,
I'm from Germany, working as an IT systems administrator at a middle-size company (250 employees). I fell in love with NYC after being there two times recently, and I'm seriously considering moving there (at least to test it out for several months or perhaps a few years). I've applied for a Green Card and hope to win it as soon as possible.

What I want to ask though, how is the situation for IT guys in NYC? I've started a university course for "information engineering", but unfortunately exmatriculated after 7 semesters to start working full time at said company. I plan to finish the university course though, which would give me a bachelor of science in information engineering. Besides that, I've lots of experience in the IT field from wirking at this and other companies for over 4 years now. Would my qualifications be sufficient to get a job to earn a living in NYC? Of course finishing the university course would always be the better choice, and I'll definitely try that, but in case anything goes wrong, would I still have any chances or would you say I shouldn't even try it then? How much can you expect to earn as an IT professional? Would I be able to afford a small apartment in NYC and all the living costs? I know this heavily depends on the company and specific details, but I'd be happy if I had at least an idea of how things are going over there.

Another thing I could try is to applyto work in our company's branch office in Boston for a few months or even longer, and "try it out" there and then eventually move to NYC sometimes later.

What do you think?

Kind regards,
Tom


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your post already gives reservations "what if". There are no guarantees. It is eat or be eaten. There is no "trial immigration visa". It is either or.
According to your post you have no degree and limited experience. With no additional information given - no employer will sponsor you. IT with marketable skills are readily available here. Yes, some still make the cut but only the really good ones. Siemens just lost one of them:>)
Your best and probably only chance will be an internal transfer.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

twostep said:


> Your post already gives reservations "what if". There are no guarantees. It is eat or be eaten. There is no "trial immigration visa". It is either or.
> According to your post you have no degree and limited experience. With no additional information given - no employer will sponsor you. IT with marketable skills are readily available here. Yes, some still make the cut but only the really good ones. Siemens just lost one of them:>)
> Your best and probably only chance will be an internal transfer.


As I said, I would finish my degree first and I wouldn't call 4 years "limited experience". I'm just asking, how much can you expect?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

el3ktro said:


> As I said, I would finish my degree first and I wouldn't call 4 years "limited experience". I'm just asking, how much can you expect?



Sorry - but four years and no degree is considered limited. Compensation depends on a number of factors such as specialty skills, companies you come from, projects you have worked on ... A laundry list. Without details I cannot even start guessing. I have seen Yale PhDs with ten years IT at 50k and 500k.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just so that you know, many companies in the US use "a university degree" as a screening device when they post job openings. With the number of applicants they hear from, they need some easy, arbitrary method of weeding out as many as possible - and that's where the degree comes in.

To a certain extent, this is now hard-wired into the immigration law. So first finish that degree. If you're serious about wanting to immigrate, it will make your life considerably easier. (Still a tough road - but considerably less impossible with the degree.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi Tom

I'm a software engineer and came over while telecoms was hot in 1998. My bachelors degree and 4 years of experience were more than enough. There were plenty of jobs and i could have worked almost anywhere. I was lucky.

I think your question needs to be "what is the IT demand going to be in NYC in four years time?" once you get your degree. 

Transferring within your company then building a network of professionals that may lead to a possible H1B sponsorship if you are top draw is also another possibility.

general IT guys are 2 a penny at the moment. try to get some skill that you think will make you stand out in a crowd once the tide turns.

NYC fun to visit, I wouldn't want to live there


----------

